# Resume and stuff...



## BabiDoll2185 (May 16, 2008)

So I guess you can say I'm pretty new to all of this (or new at actively pursuing a MA career I should say). I don't know if someone previously asked about this and if so, I'm sorry (I didn't see one so VERY sorry if I missed it). As well as being new to this career I'm new to this site and was extremely nervous to post but have found everyone here to be very nice. So on with it...I have done makeup for a photographer (who happens to also be my father), a bajillion and one proms, sweet 16's, weddings, etc. BUT...how the heck do you list that on a resume? I have no retail type MA experience but am looking to possibly get into that. I don't think it would be appropriate to say that I have done Jane Doe's makeup for her wedding and Jamie Doe's makeup for prom. So...I guess if someone can give me an example of what a makeup artist's resume would look like...based off of all freelance stuff. I hope I'm making sense and hopefully someone can shed light on this for me!!! 

Thanks in advance for your responses!!!!


----------



## __allie__ (May 18, 2008)

i would list it as special event makeup and just list the years youve been doing it for (like 2005-present or however long).   definitely don't list every single wedding or prom.  i'd only list individual events if the client was someone of note.  

for photo shoots list the type of shoot (fashion/commercial/etc) and name the photographer.    for runway or live events list the name of the event and the director.  same for film or tv.   

always put your role under each job-  either Key makeup or second makeup or makeup/hair or whatever it is.  i wouldn't list assisting jobs unless you assist someone notable or if you actually get to touch the face.  

hope this helps!


----------



## BabiDoll2185 (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *__allie__* 

 
_i would list it as special event makeup and just list the years youve been doing it for (like 2005-present or however long). definitely don't list every single wedding or prom. i'd only list individual events if the client was someone of note. 

for photo shoots list the type of shoot (fashion/commercial/etc) and name the photographer. for runway or live events list the name of the event and the director. same for film or tv. 

always put your role under each job- either Key makeup or second makeup or makeup/hair or whatever it is. i wouldn't list assisting jobs unless you assist someone notable or if you actually get to touch the face. 

hope this helps!_

 
Thank you very much for your response!!!


----------

